# Japanese memory game



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

*'How Old Is Your Brain?'*
This is only a game, but could drive you nuts.
The site instructions are in Japanese, so read below and do it only once !
1. Touch 'start'
2. Wait for 3, 2, 1.
3. Memorize the numbers' positions on the screen,
then click click the circles in order
from the smallest number to the largest number.
4. At the end of game, the computer will tell you the age of your brain.
Click Here:
http://flashfabrica.com/f_learning/brain/brain.html


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Mine is 34 is that good????


----------



## wunnell (May 20, 2011)

carolgavin said:


> Mine is 34 is that good????


for some. LOL mine is 20


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

carolgavin said:


> Mine is 34 is that good????


You bet :!: It confirmed me at 99


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

51! Im 45!!!

Mind you I have a hangover.

I cheated and did it twice. Got 31 the second time.


----------

